

A short criticism of Amazon SQS - qusiba
http://abeautifulview2011.wordpress.com/2011/07/16/a-short-criticism-of-amazon-sqs/

======
dlsspy
I looked at the API for SQS a long time ago after writing this:

[http://www.rockstarprogrammer.org/post/2008/oct/04/what-
matt...](http://www.rockstarprogrammer.org/post/2008/oct/04/what-matters-
asynchronous-job-queue/)

I really felt like I must be missing something. This made no sense to me. The
linked article suggests the author is also missing something, or Amazon just
did it wrong. I don't know where I'd actually use SQS.

------
Udo
I'm glad I'm not alone in making this observation. From where I stand, it sure
seems like your could build a functional equivalent (or better) by just using
a database table for the queue and be done with it.

